# Equipment pricing free shipping vs lower price???



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am wanting to get some feedback on the way companies price out there equipment for everyone. I plan on re-doing my prices the first of the year and one of the hurdles I can't decide on is the free shipping places are starting to offer or another price with out shipping factored in.

Now we all know that places with free shipping "pad" there prices a little to offset some of the shipping cost. While this may help people far away from there plants it may also make it more expensive to buy from a certain supplier for someone who would be closer and who would have otherwise saved on shipping cost.

On the other hand people hate to go through a checkout only to get hammered with shipping charges at the end and be dis-appointed in the end. The reverse of the scenario above someone closer to the plant may however save a few dollars on the shipping that would have otherwise been factored into the product.

There is also the "easy factor" of seeing one number knowing thats what it is going to cost and being done with it as well.

So in general what do you guys preffer and why? Would you be more enticed to buy a 11-12$ box that screams free shipping, or a 7-8$ box that will eventually get shipping charged to it???


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

I like simple. Maybe its the lazy american in me. I will usually shop around at 5-6 sites before I make a purchase and usually wont go to the trouble to find out what the shipping cost is gonna be if 2 or 3 of them offer free shipping. I'll just go with the cheaper of those.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I like the free shipping even with the padding. I'm no where near any big stores. Shipping clear out to washington is a killer. Some things I just pic up local, but free shipping on 50lbs of pollen is nice. I also look around to 3-4 different places but so far its a better deal . A $100 order can cost me between $25_$50 to ship


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

If my order is close to $100 or over and shipping is free that is where I go for my purchase. If my order will not qualify for free shipping due to the size of the order I will order from the business with the lowest price.

Dave


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

The issue is really one of marketing and what works. That is determined by the mind set of the consumer. Right now "Free Shipping" is the thing consumers are looking for. It is surprising how many people will choose simplicity over price though. Make your checkout easier for example would probably net more results than which way you price your goods. It is easier to price compare when the price you list is the full price. Few customers will actually go to the trouble to know shipping costs but are very aware they vary widely. This causes a low price to be suspect.

Low prices are suspect for other reasons such as quality issues. Due to this listing a below norm price can be as counter productive to sales as a price that is to high. It stinks but there is a sweet spot.

I personally find that "Free Shipping" makes a purchase simpler (A good thing) Even though I know the cost of shipping has been added to the merchandise. It is not about getting out of paying for something. It is about knowing what to expect to pay out of pocket. 

Clicking off the shopping cart before the purchase is processed is a big problem with web sales. including the cost of shipping in your up front price is a powerful way to combat that.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Interesting perspectives. I recently got hosed on some shipping, ended up paying almost twice the purchase price in shipping.

I prefer free shipping, but if there's a good chance of a deal, I will go all the way through the checkout process to find what the shipping cost is to make sure. On the other hand, I need to start buying in bulk. At a certain point it doesn't matter as much. However, I understand few have the need to do that.

Cheezer, I like your straight forward pricing, but some bulk discounts would be nice, unless you're not interested in selling bulk.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Free shipping, if the price increases are modest. Your example leaves a possible $5.00 swing. The free shipping difference in price seems to usually be around a dollar per item over items in stores that don't offer free shipping.


----------



## zippelk (Sep 1, 2010)

how about this:
- free shipping (= shipping costs included in listed price) so no surprises at checkout
- discount for pickup (10% or whatever listed price minus shipping is)
- another discount (10% or whatever) for orders over $100, comparable to sites with free shipping over $100


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Ill take the lower prices or pickup/shipped prices being seperate. Mainly becuase I get my stuff an hour north of here from some dude that makes decent stuff and goes by cheezer on the world wide webs.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'm almost 2 hour drive to man lake, & usually use the free shipping. Before they started offering it we would save up a big order, & go pick it up. 
I've canceled a few orders after seeing how high shipping costs where.
If Brushy offered free shipping to the west coast, I'd place a large order with them right now. They have some items I'd like to buy, but the shipping cost makes the price ridiculous.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

With me I look at the quality and the price. Then I decide if free shipping or lower price is better for me. Three quaters of the time I go with Mann Lake, you get the same consistency on quality and always free shipping. It is just so much easier than having to shop around.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

My wife and I were looking forward to trying out your equipment with an order for 14" wide 8-frame supers, without handholds, once we'd saved up for them, this coming Spring - sure hope we can still afford them.


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the input... It's seems to be more of an issue of Usability over price, people are willing to pay for the convenience factor though price does play some part.

I think I'll still to the free shipping.. Makes the accounting part easier plus I don't have to set up the site for shipping.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I prefer both free shipping and cheaper prices, but if I have to choose 1 I will go for the free shipping first. Mann lake gets most of my business because they offer free shipping and on most items are cheaper than the competition.


----------

